# black powder shooters



## .50 cal. flinter (Apr 27, 2010)

Put this thread up on lease or clubs but maybe it needs to be here. I'm looking for some folks who shoot flintlock or caplock to go shooting with.I shoot at the wilson shoals wma shooting range (closest outdoor range) never see other flintlock or caplock folks there.


----------



## Flintrock (Apr 27, 2010)

How far is it to Cornelia for you ? There is a blackpowder Muzzleloading club there called the Blue Ridge Mountain Men.You can look it up online.You do not have to be a member tio shoot at the matches.
They normally shoot the 4th Sunday of the month.


----------



## hawgrider1200 (Apr 28, 2010)

Google NMLRA and you might find a list of clubs in ga that shoot BP every weekend.  There is bound to be one close to you.


----------



## RickD (Apr 28, 2010)

I shoot both flint and cap at Wilson Shoals and also have never seen another flint or cap shooter but me their but me..


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Apr 28, 2010)

Funny most times I been there I was the only one. Only once did another guy shoot some BP. He was shooting a 47/70 loaded with BP. We should plan a day and meet.


----------



## .50 cal. flinter (Apr 29, 2010)

*wilson shoals*

E- mailed both RickD and tv racin-fan. Corneilia is right by wilson shoals wma I'll check the blue ridge guys out. Thanks alot guys!


----------



## LanceColeman (Apr 29, 2010)

Isn't that right at Lula?? If so itsa hop skip and a jump from Cornelia.

I'm 10 minutes from Cornelia, Mt. Archer is 2 minutes from Cornelia and I have one other bud here in Cleveland that shoots sidelocks.

But we usually go to someones house and shoot. We would rather bust milk jugs full of water across hey fields than punch holes in paper.


----------



## RickD (Apr 29, 2010)

Weekends are bad at Wilson Shoals..Wayyyy to many people..I can meet you during the week sometime at the Shoals..I have to sight the beast in..


----------



## tv_racin_fan (May 7, 2010)

Oh man any other friday would have been awesome. Just happens to be momma's day weekend with a grandchilds birthday tossed in, even at that had I had more notice it would have been a great day. Or I coulda just got off my rear and had all the stuff done by thursday like I shoulda...


----------



## drdarien777 (May 16, 2010)

*I am usually available to shoot BP anytime.*

If any of you want to shoot BP at Wilson Shoals WMA, I will be glad to meet you there. I am available to shoot most of any time. I am also looking for land around Winder to shoot on.   I shoot musket and carbine, both 58. Cal.  I also shoot cap n ball pistol.


----------



## Bernard goldsmith (Oct 15, 2011)

Blue Ridge Mountain Men. Contact Dan Pressley pres. 706-827-9946.


----------



## georgia_home (Oct 15, 2011)

Said it before and I'll say it again...

Some of those trad guns are almost to pretty to shoot!

Beautiful gun Rick!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 15, 2011)

RickD said:


> Weekends are bad at Wilson Shoals..Wayyyy to many people..I can meet you during the week sometime at the Shoals..I have to sight the beast in..





That`s a mighty fine lookin` half stock Hawken rifle.


----------



## Lorren68 (Oct 16, 2011)

RickD said:


> Weekends are bad at Wilson Shoals..Wayyyy to many people..I can meet you during the week sometime at the Shoals..I have to sight the beast in..



Well if that is the beast, I caint wait till you post up pics of the BEAUTY.


----------

